# MM Corncob Smokers: What's You Favorite



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Smoked more than a couple of different MM cob products? Which style do you lean to?

http://www.corncobpipe.com/products.html


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Great Dane bent sitter.....I cannot stand that pointy egg shape though.


----------



## bilder (Oct 23, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> Great Dane bent sitter.....I cannot stand that pointy egg shape though.


Ditto.

Great Dane is a nice pipe.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

:r
i've got a couple, or had, those "pointy egg shaped" ones.


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

I voted for the Washington (straight) because it's got the best draw of the three I own, along with decent capacity. I have a Great Dane "spool" shape which smokes well but the bore is very small. I also actually like the pointy egg shape!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> :r
> i've got a couple, or had, those "pointy egg shaped" ones.


Yes!

I love the eggie one but I have a corked ashtray that holds a couple of eggs/acorns neatly upright.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I like my straight Missouri Pride best. It has enough of the original structure left that you know you're smoking a cob without being bright yellow in color. It was also my first cob and is still smoking great. Not bad for two bucks.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow the results are pretty telling! I have a Great Dane egg that I've bored out and pretty much smoke exclusively. I have a couple MM Legends, but they don't get much time these days because the bowl is much smaller. 

As for the egg shape, it's distinctive! I sanded the pointy end down a bit so it will sit too.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

JacksonCognac said:


> Wow the results are pretty telling! I have a Great Dane egg that I've bored out and pretty much smoke exclusively. I have a couple MM Legends, but they don't get much time these days because the bowl is much smaller.
> 
> As for the egg shape, it's distinctive! I sanded the pointy end down a bit so it will sit too.


Yes - a very Dane-puffing crowd. They're my #1 cob.

I keep a few Legends around, mostly for the 20-minute drive to or from work. When I want a short smoke they're hard to beat with a slice of Escudo; I never feel bad about leaving them sitting all day in the ashtray of a baking car, either. Wouldn't feel bad if someone stole one, either; or if I dropped one; or if I lost one.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I have one, it is the Legend, smokes really nice, and I have a MacArthur that I have not smoked out of yet. I just found the right kind of lighter I can use.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

I guess I'm just a Country Gentleman at heart. Honestly, that pipe is the most gentleman-ly thing about me. Other than that...not so much.


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

My first pipe was a filtered Legend I think. Not sure but it looks like it. I took the filter out and chucked it. Smoke it all the time and it's great. I also bought a bent Mac a while back. I smoked it once and unless you've got quite a bit of time or don't mind leaving it sit it's not all that practical. The legend is my go to pipe no doubt.p


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I haven't tried too many of the different styles, but my MM Freehand (thanks SPS!) is a favorite. Eventually I might straighten the stem a little, but it smokes as cool as any of my briars & has a huge bowl p


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I like the Country Gentleman the best with the Great Dane Egg coming closely behind.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Great Danes, Hands Down!!!*


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I've had a Diplomat since 1981 when i was 18. It as my first pipe and I still have and smoke it now and then. I've gotten more and more into cobs lately in fact. My pipe rack in the livingroom has 3 newer cobs in it that I smoke pretty hard and they never let me down. The Great Dane spool is probably my favorite shape if I had to pick one, but the Country Gentleman would be a close second.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Too me a cob is a Washington or an American....it has to be a poker shape and it has to be straight....I'm always amazed to see how popular those egg shapes are, they probably smoke great, real nice in the hand.....but not for me...it's just 'goddam' unAmerican'...says the Irishman!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DubintheDam said:


> Too me a cob is a Washington or an American....it has to be a poker shape and it has to be straight....I'm always amazed to see how popular those egg shapes are, they probably smoke great, real nice in the hand.....but not for me...it's just 'goddam' unAmerican'...says the Irishman!


I agree with you. I had a vague feeling of letdown when I went to the Kevlar plant in Maydown. I thought it would be run by by delightful little peat-burning men in tweed jackets. No smell of peat. No woodplank floors. Not even a begosh or a begorrah. No tweed in sight.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> No tweed in sight.


What's the world coming to....global warming will only decrease the wearing of tweed even further...personally I never go backpacking without a woolly jumper and a tweed coat...Gortex and fleece are overrated...IMO.

:tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I have never tried a cob. Does that make me un American? I didn't vote because I don't smoke one. It's on my long list of things to do.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> I have never tried a cob. Does that make me un American? I didn't vote because I don't smoke one. It's on my long list of things to do.


no worries Marianne..truth is I didn't even know that *M*ister *M*oo had a line of pipes at all


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

".............and a person that's got used to a cob pipe knows it lays a long ways over all the pipes in this world, and you can't git him to smoke any other."

- Huckleberry Finn _Tom Sawyer Abroad_


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> I have never tried a cob. Does that make me un American? I didn't vote because I don't smoke one. It's on my long list of things to do.


Marianne,

It's not only Un-American, it's criminal! However, in your case, we forgive you! That is, providing you do the right thing!!!

http://www.corncobpipe.com/


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

EvanS said:


> no worries Marianne..truth is I didn't even know that *M*ister *M*oo had a line of pipes at all


I am multi-dimensional - I think it started with FORTRAN.

Gotta say I was puffing down some of that McCraines Red Ribbon in a Great Dane eggie on the drive down to Orlando today and the cob was working for me. Yep. p Puff-puff.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Do you use filters with the cobs or no????


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

all my corn cobs taste burnt (5). actually anything i smoke in a pipe tastes burnt. I'm thinking of scrapping everything and starting over as its obviously me.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Do you use filters with the cobs or no????


No, I do not use filters, I just throw them out!


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

I voted Diplomat. My first pipe was a legend and it worked as a first pipe for all the abuse a first pipe takes but I bit through the stem in a few weeks. It was bent, I think that might have had something to do with it. On MM's the bent stems leave a very short part of the bit to put in your mouth. With the straight stems I can rest it across several teeth to spread the pressure out over a larger area.

I recently bought a Great Dane egg, Great Dane spool, and a Diplomat (all straight). They all seem to be pretty much the same pipe just the shape of the bowl is different. The spool feels great to wrap your index finger around, but the thinner part in bowl seems to get real hot while I smoke it. The one advantage of the spool is it's a perfect sitter. The egg and the Diplomat both smoke cool. The egg shape looks good but you can't set it down without a stand. I figure you don't buy a cob for the looks, so the added functionality of a pipe that can sit is a big pipe. The Diplomat smokes good, and while it doesn't sit perfectly it leans on the stem and is stable enough to set it down without effort. Plus it looks like your classic no frills cob.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My fav is the Country Gentleman followed by the Pride.


----------



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know which model it is but the pipe is a bent and its unvarnished ( I think). the outside of the bowl is not smooth. It looks like a knawed corn cob which I think effectively dissipates heat.

Like this one only bent.



I have 1 that's not bent but sometimes the liquid goo gets in my mouth which tastes like ass.

Also, you don't really have to worry about screwing it up - you can just get a new one. There is a 2 puff break-in time - then you're good to go.

Highly recommended ! I'm buying 4 with my next order.


----------



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh yeah. I chunk the filters too. They make it difficult to draw - however, there is a danger of ash (sometimes hot, sometimes not). 

I'm going to look at getting some of those screens to stop this.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

CrankyChris said:


> I don't know which model it is but the pipe is a bent and its unvarnished ( I think). the outside of the bowl is not smooth. It looks like a knawed corn cob which I think effectively dissipates heat.
> 
> Like this one only bent.
> 
> ...


Looks & sounds like a "Pride" to me. My 2nd fav, although not on the poll list.

***Edit*** I was wrong. Looks like the "Missouri" on the poll list is the "Pride".


----------



## beaglepower (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm a fan of the freehand because of the large bowl.
Corncob- Freehand
The cheapest I've seen anywhere (btw I am not affliated with em).


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Do the Danes and the Country Gentlemen have wood plugs for the bottom of the bowls? I voted Diplomat.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

The Country Gent has a wood plug bottom, not sure about the Dane's as I have no experience with them.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes the Dane has a wood plug in the bottom. 

Which of the MM's has the largest bowl capacity (not including the MacArthur)?


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Holy Cow!!!! I had no idea there were so many types of cobs. Looks like I have some work to do. LOL


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Arizona said:


> Which of the MM's has the largest bowl capacity (not including the MacArthur)?


Listed smallest to largest.....

*Pony Express/ Mizzou Corn Cob Pipe :*

Straight: L: 5", BH: 1 3/4", BD: 1"

Bent: L: 5 1/2", BH: 1 3/4", BD: 1"

*Washington Corn Cob Pipe : *

Straight: L: 5 1/2", BH: 1 5/8", BD: 1 3/16"

Bent: L: 5 1/2", BH: 1 5/8", BD: 1 3/16"

*Legend Corn Cob Pipe : *

Straight: L: 5 5/8", BH: 1 3/4", BD: 1 3/8"

Bent: L: 5 5/8", BH: 1 3/4", BD: 1 3/8"

*Great Dane, Large Egg Shaped bowl Corn Cob Pipe :*

Straight: L: 6", BH: 2", BD: 1 1/2"

Bent: L: 6", BH: 2", BD: 1 1/2"

*Great Dane, Large, Spool Shaped bowl Corn Cob Pipe : *

Straight: L: 6", BH: 2", BD: 1 1/2"

Bent: L: 6", BH: 2", BD: 1 1/2"

*Country Gentleman Corn Cob Pipe :*

Straight: L: 5 3/4", BH: 2", BD: 1 3/8"

Bent: L: 5 3/4", BH: 2", BD: 1 3/8"

*Diplomat Corn Cob Pipe :*

Straight: L: 6", BH: 2", BD: 1 3/8"

Bent: L: 6", BH: 2", BD: 1 3/8"

*Patriot Corn Cob Pipe : *

Straight: L: 6", BH: 2", BD: 1 3/8"

Bent: L: 6", BH: 2", BD: 1 3/8"

*Extra-Large General Corn Cob Pipe :*

Straight: L: 6", BH: 2 1/2", BD: 1 3/8"

Bent: L: 6", BH: 2 1/2", BD: 1 3/8"


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Total toss up between the Pride, Legend, and Washington. Have a couple dozen of each, all straight, laying around for those unexpected times.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

The Legend was my first ever pipe, so i have to give it my vote for sentimental reasons.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Question for y'all.

Does the Country Gentleman have the fitted hardwood bottom?

I've only smoked the Diplomat. I like the look of the Country Gentleman better. (Never thought I'd be contemplating the different aesthetics of cob pipes!)

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

WWhermit said:


> Question for y'all.
> 
> Does the Country Gentleman have the fitted hardwood bottom?
> 
> ...


Yes it does.


----------



## mojoman (Sep 10, 2009)

I prefer the Legend and the Missouri which has a different feel to it. I want to get a Country Gentleman for outdoor activities.


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

The only experience Ive ever had with a corncob pipe was with some wacky tabacci at a party when I was in high school, we actually got it going so hot we had what I now know is refered to as a "burnout", but after reading some of these articles I think Im gonna go get me one and try it out.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Crazycoonass said:


> The only experience Ive ever had with a corncob pipe was with some wacky tabacci at a party when I was in high school, we actually got it going so hot we had what I now know is refered to as a "burnout", but after reading some of these articles I think Im gonna go get me one and try it out.


Prince Albert or Carter Hall in a cob is one of lifes great pleasures.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

MIssouri pipe here. First one ever bought, seems to smoke ok. Waiting on some bakky to get here. Ordered Thursday and still not shipped. Oh well, shipping is free so go figure.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

My new favorite is the one pictured on top. It has a nice full bowl, thick walls, and it is definitely a cob.


----------



## Stumptown (Jun 28, 2009)

I really like the ozark (sp?) because it doesn't quite look like a cob, but it's still light, and cheap


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I could have sworn I voted in this poll already, but I guess not. I'd have to take the Country Gentleman by a nose over the Great Dane Spool, with the General coming in third. The General looks like a bigger pipe than it smokes, if that makes sense, but it's still kind of heavy.


----------



## FurryLint (Sep 19, 2009)

My favorite so far is the American (general). I can't articulate exactly why though besides that it just feels groovy and smokes good. :thumb:


----------



## Roddy (Aug 25, 2009)

I only live about 35 miles from the factory. Went there on time thinking I could buy direct and save a few bucks. They are higher priced there then at the stores! Guess they gotta make a buck off the tourists.


----------



## SidRox7 (Jul 23, 2009)

_Country Gentleman but have yet to find one locally. Might have to buy online hwell:
_


----------



## Bigsky (Sep 12, 2009)

I like both the Diplomat and the Country Gentlemen,I keep them clean and sweet and they smoke good for a long time,and cobs fit my backwoods Montana ******* look:cowboyic9:


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

I have a Legend bent, a Washington straight, a Pony straight, and an Ozark straight. My favorite is between the Legend and the Washington.


----------

